# need help with my dmesg

## trikmik

i found some messages in my journalctl boot and kernel logs:

i think these ACPI AE messages are related to the firmware on the motherboard designed for windows platform, and thus these messages can be safely ignored?

```
Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20170728

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: ACPI Error: [\_SB_.PCI0.XHC_.RHUB.HS11] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20170728/dswload-210)

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, During name lookup/catalog (20170728/psobject-252)

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, (SSDT:xh_rvp08) while loading table (20170728/tbxfload-228)

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: ACPI Error: 1 table load failures, 8 successful (20170728/tbxfload-246)
```

i have no idea what this means:

```
Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: (NULL device *): hwmon_device_register() is deprecated. Please convert the driver to use hwmon_device_register_with_info().
```

```

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot kernel: hdaudio hdaudioC1D0: Unable to bind the codec
```

```
Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: File /lib/systemd/system/systemd-udevd.service:32 configures an IP firewall (IPAddressDeny=any), but the local system does not support BPF/cgroup based firewalling.

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: Proceeding WITHOUT firewalling in effect!

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: File /lib/systemd/system/systemd-journald.service:33 configures an IP firewall (IPAddressDeny=any), but the local system does not support BPF/cgroup based firewalling.

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: Proceeding WITHOUT firewalling in effect!

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: File /lib/systemd/system/systemd-logind.service:34 configures an IP firewall (IPAddressDeny=any), but the local system does not support BPF/cgroup based firewalling.

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: Proceeding WITHOUT firewalling in effect!

Nov 26 10:46:01 frotnotsnot systemd[1]: Created slice User and Session Slice.
```

nvidia messages seems to be gone when turning off CMS in motherboard, however; module license NVIDIA taints kernel stays in the log's.

```
Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 247

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  387.22  Wed Oct 25 23:13:21 PDT 2017 (using threaded interrupts)

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  387.22  Wed Oct 25 22:46:40 PDT 2017

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: systemd-update- (4515) used greatest stack depth: 13136 bytes left

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: resource sanity check: requesting [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff], which spans more than PCI Bus 0000:00 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

Nov 26 10:46:02 frotnotsnot kernel: caller os_map_kernel_space+0xca/0x250 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Nov 26 10:46:03 frotnotsnot kernel: NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

                                    on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

                                    requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

                                    drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

                                    corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.

Nov 26 10:46:03 frotnotsnot kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp0s31f6: link is not ready

Nov 26 10:46:03 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia-smi (4507) used greatest stack depth: 12816 bytes left

Nov 26 10:47:57 frotnotsnot kernel: resource sanity check: requesting [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff], which spans more than PCI Bus 0000:00 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

Nov 26 10:47:57 frotnotsnot kernel: caller os_map_kernel_space+0xca/0x250 [nvidia] mapping multiple BARs

Nov 26 10:47:57 frotnotsnot kernel: nvidia-modeset: Allocated GPU:0 (GPU-1de6205d-2bad-32ad-5043-dd9e735ccf0e) @ PCI:0000:01:00.0
```

----------

## bunder

you can ignore the acpi stuff...

hwmon is fine for now, newer kernels should fix that.

cdaudio might be missing some stuff in alsa modules (kernel config).

systemd thinks you have the BPF firewall, but apparently you don't (kernel config).

and all that nvidia stuff is fine.

----------

## fturco

@trikmik: Please see the following systemd bug: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/7188

Basically you need to enable the following options in the kernel:

 CONFIG_CGROUP_BPF

 CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL

----------

